# Dorian Yates - Probably unseen pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

They broke the mould there...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm giving you reps for all those pics incredible bulk,great pics,purely imspirational...i'm a big fan of dorian,always have been...what an absolute beast and our greatest bodybuilding hero...the very most full package you could of seen on satge in his era!!!!!!!!!

and never a back like his!!!!!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

There are not many men that will ever look half as good as he did


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers ant...

dorian sure pushed the envelope when he took the torch from Haney


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

more old pics....


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i'm giving you reps for all those pics incredible bulk,great pics,purely imspirational...i'm a big fan of dorian,always have been...what an absolute beast and our greatest bodybuilding hero...the very most full package you could of seen on satge in his era!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and never a back like his!!!!!!


 I'll second that and agree that putting together such a good great bunch of pics deserves some reps


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow some great pics. Dorian was truely fantastic


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome pics mate thanks for posting them

What a ledgend!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolute beast of a man


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

beast and a damn nice man. I have met many times through a friend of mine and he never once has told me off for asking too many questions. He gets a bad rap as a miserable b but he is far from it.

Too much of a party animal - he admits it himself.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You met the great man? That's awesome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a cpl of years ago he did a seminar at castles gym with Kerry and Ernie we all went out for dinner afterwards, i was sat opposite and he was a really nice guy...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

pastanchicken said:


> You met the great man? That's awesome


yeah i have met him a few times. He only lives up the road from me (i think he still does anyway).

I know him through a mate of mine (a discus athlete) who has his own gym and is sponsered by Dozza. I told him once that he was a guy I looked up to and the next week he got him round the gym for a training session. Obviously does not compete anymore but is still as strong as an ox and has a decent physique.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's quality mate :thumbup1:

I thought I saw him in a bar a few months ago, nearly had a heart attack. Then realised it was just some monster guy who had a look of Yates


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cool pics!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Great pictures mate


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Great Pics,

Obviously he dont compete anymore but does he still Train, Any recent pics of the Legend?


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

the greatest british bodybuilder of our time. Dont forget he was the only Mr O who did not live in the states. long live the king!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ditto fab pix sweeti :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome pics m8

I met Dorian last year at the Mr Scotland show - really decent guy, happy to chat to fans etc.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll get some fairly recent photos of me and Dorian training when i was dieting for the Brits this year, he's still weighing over 18 stone and in good condition not bad for an old man ha ha


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Why hasnt dorian yates been knighted yet?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tiger81 said:


> Awesome pics m8
> 
> I met Dorian last year at the Mr Scotland show - really decent guy, happy to chat to fans etc.


pat...your such a dream boat x


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I met Dorian at a seminar when he was in his prime. He looks huge from a distance but close up he was a monster. Nice bloke it was an honour for me. He then signed a photo for me.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great finds. The sheer mass and conditioning is a sight to behold. A true legend indeed.

Only Dorian had that grainy, granite hardness that very few if any pro's have today. Just shows that you dont need to be 270+; at 250-255lb he ruled and no doubt would have continued for a few more years if it wasn't for the injuries he sustained later in his career.

J


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

dorian is still a legend !!!

How old is he in the pic were his at his youth ???


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

deanoz007 said:


> dorian is still a legend !!!
> 
> How old is he in the pic were his at his youth ???


5 YEARS OLD!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> pat...your such a dream boat x


pmsl you big stud you x


----------

